# 06-11 Eos Windstop Sale @ Douglas VW



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Part Number 1Q0862951G 03C*
*On Sale Now for $555.00 Plus shipping and tax if you live in NJ.
We only ship within the 48 states.*










A touch of elegance in a classic design allowing you to race with the wind. The Windstop is a precision-fitting unit designed to minimize annoying and unpleasant air turbulence, which reverberates around the windshield. Convertible fans, driving with the top down, can enjoy the unobstructed view in every direction. During milder days, with the heater on and the windows rolled up, the Windstop enhances the effect of the Convertible heater system, while providing Convertible fans enjoyment of top-down driving for a longer season. The Windstop is made of black vinyl and mesh screen merging style, elegance and function while providing durability and practicability. The design and engineering of the unit allows for easy installation without any additional or permanent mounting, special tools or drilling, and does not have to be removed to put the top up.


----------



## deltaP (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Get yours today!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Order yours today!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Check out our great prices!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Please contact me if you are interested. I am here for all of your accessory needs.


----------



## BostonB6 (Nov 16, 2005)

HOLY MOLY $555. I better take car of mine.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Please contact me if you are interested. I am here for all of your accessory needs.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Please contact me if you are interested. I am here for all of your accessory needs.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Check out our great prices!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Please contact me if you are interested. I am here for all of your accessory needs.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Please contact me if you are interested. I am here for all of your accessory needs.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Here for all you accessory needs.


----------

